
Beta invite for an android app discovery service - britelidev
I&#x27;m currently running an open beta of 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brite.li
A curated apps discovery service for android<p>Please share any feedback, opinions and suggestions.
======
britelidev
Why curated apps? I found that many good apps are way below the top charts and
users rely on search and community suggestions. Started playing with blogging
about good apps and gradually had a framework running on PHP.

Today I believe I have a useful service to discover interesting apps as the
store charts are dominated by the usual chart toppers and mostly games.

I'm running an open beta and its free too, so do give it a try and let me know
your thoughts.

